# IH 674 Slipping Cluthc



## halsmail (Feb 24, 2011)

[/SIZE]

I have a ( abt 1975-1978 model year) IH 674 that has a slipping clutch. It has a "C" above the serial number on the clutch housing. I have an after market book for a "B" serial number, no mention of a "C" in the SN in the book. The clutch is 6 inches above the platform; the free play is now at 1 inch. The only adjustment is on the clevis. There is no lock nut above the clevis. There is no plunger that the pedal depresses, so no adjustment there. There is no adjusting screw where the pedal goes over the shaft. Is this the right cluthc pedal for this tractor? I bought it used from my brother and after abt 40 hours of run time the clutch is slipping bad. It will not move when in 3rd gear low range...clutch just slips. It will not move from a sitting position in any gear at high range. Need help and advise on this....Harold


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Harold, I have no idea on it, but sure wanted to welcome you to our forum. We have a lot of IH people here that should be able to get you up and running!


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Free play of 1" should be fine. Sounds to me like clutch is shot!!

A Question?? Is tractor equipped with a T/ A (Torque Amplifier)?? and if so doest it still slip in high & low??

Attached is acopy of Clutch section of factory training manual for your guidance.

Re serial no. Tractor serial no should be @ on a plate on front bolster, casting @ front of engine. 
Plate on clutch housing is the Skid no 

What is tractor serial No ???


----------



## halsmail (Feb 24, 2011)

*IH 674 slipping Cluth*

Thanks for responding. The SN has a "C" above the string of numbers
The stirng is: 105876 7Y

How does determine if it has a TA...I have not a clue. .....Harold


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

If T/A fitted there will be a lever identicle to throttle (lever on r/h of steering wheel) located on L?hand side of steering wheel.

Tractor will have with T/A 16fwd & 8rev gears.

Standard build was 8fwd X 4rev.

Serial no ?????????? 105876 would indicate built in 1974 but sequence with other no's is wrong. Where did this no come from??


----------



## halsmail (Feb 24, 2011)

*IH 674 Slipping Clutch*


The SN was on a little metal tag on the left side of tractor on the clutch housing.

I do not have a TA, it is a standared tractor.

What is the funciton of the safety Starting Swith. I do not have one on my tractor. Is that just to protect one from starting the tractor without depressing the clutch? Would it have anything to do with clutch slipping?

Harold


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

No from clutch hsg is NOT tractor serial no, It is the skid no (Transmission).

Safety start switch has nothing to do with clutch slip. its function is as you describe. 

As you have no T/A the slippage cannot be associated with that???.


----------



## halsmail (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the information. I am slowly learning.


----------

